# I just bought a Powermatic 66 for $350!!



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi gang, last week I posted a comment about the online auction website www.irsauctions.com. My friend told me about it after I hugged a Powermatic 2000 table saw at the last woodworking show. I registered for the site and bid the lowest to just watch the auction and learn how to bid. I watched for 5 days as nobody raised the bid. I was blown away and so were my fellow woodworking buddies. They were more excited than me, I was actually in shock. The most expensive Powermatic 66 sold for only $650. They have auctions all over the states, If your interested, check out the auction calendar for the next auction near you. THESE ARE ONLINE AUCTIONS, just sit back in your chair and have fun. click this link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradfordwoodworks/ ( to see the table saw )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow what a steel


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

That is an awesome deal! And it comes with a Biesmeyer fence, what a steal! I bet I'm almost as excited as you. I can't wait to see the projects you roll out with this. Congratulations!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Please please could you guys tell us what your buying for us paupers in the uk pm's followed by numbers mean little anyway I figured it's a saw by now .LOLAlistair


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Powermatic 66 tablesaw.

http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/PM66.shtml for example.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

Scotsman, I'm sorry I sometimes forget about our LJ's overseas. Note taken. Thanks.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

For our overseas LJ's, The auction price verses new price.

$350 U.S. dollars equals:

224.742 British pounds, (if new 1284 British pounds)
403.249 Australian dollars, (if new 2300 AD)
255.661 Euros, (if new 1460 euros)
4610.9 Pesos, (if new 26,348 pesos)
10,674.65 Rubles, (if new 60,998 rubles)

I hope this helps.


----------

